# macbook écran blanc



## lilaye (15 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un macbook depuis juillet 2007. Jamais eu de problème jusqu'à hier. Il s'est bloqué, ce qui arrive de temps en temps. J'ai forcé pour l'éteindre. Et quand j'ai voulu le redémarrer, rien, j'entends le bruit du démarrage caractéristique, mais après l'écran reste blanc, même pas de pomme qui s'affiche. J'ai essayé de démarrer sur le disque d'installation en appuyant sur C mais rien, il éjecte le disque et met le point d'interrogation. 
J'ai essayé de le démarrer en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton de démarrage, ça fait clignoter la petite lumière devant l'ordi (il parait que ça s'appelle la diode), ça fait une longue sonnerie, ça fait le bruit du démarrage et puis rien, toujours écran blanc et la diode s'éteint.
Est-ce que vous avez des conseils à me donner.
Merci d'avance


----------



## pierre22 (15 Février 2009)

Bonjour 

Déjà, avez vous installé quelque chose, un logiciel, de la mémoire, un périphérique ?
Sinon, effectuer les 3 opérations de maintenances suivantes dans l'ordre en redémarrant après chacune d'entre elles (effectivement, il est possible que la première, ou que la seconde suffise) :

*1°)Réparer les autorisations Méthode N°1*

Pour redémarrer en "mode simple-utilisateur" :
1) Redémarrer l'ordinateur (en appuyant sur la touche reset si nécessaire).
2) Juste après le son de démarrage, appuyer simultanément sur les touches POMME et "S"... Une serie de lignes de texte défilent à l'écran... Relâchez les touches .... Et vous arrivez aussi à une ligne se terminant par le fameux symbole sus-indiqué (#).
Bravo ! Vous êtes alors en mode simple-utilisateur ! Vous allez maintenant enfin pouvoir lancer fsck !
1. Tapez simplement ceci après le symbole # : fsck -y (si votre partition n'est pas journalisée) ou fsck -f (si votre partition est journalisée) et sur la touche "envoi" (la grosse touche avec la flêche qui fait demi-tour, appelée "retour chariot").
NB : Laissez un espaace entre le "k" de fsck et le "-" qui suit !!!
2. C'est parti pour toute une série de test et de "tour de vis". Si des réparations sont nécessaires, vous aurez alors ce message :

***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

Dans ce cas retapez fsck -y (ou fsck -f) jusqu'à ce que ce message n'apparaisse plus ! et recommencer trois frois
3. Quand fsck vous indique que tout est ok, qu'il n'y a plus de problèmes après les trois fois, alors tapez ceci après le symbole # : reboot
4. Réappuyer sur la touche "retour chariot" (envoi). L'ordinateur redémarre !!!!.

NB : Attention ! : Lorsque vous êtes en "mode simple-utilisateur", le clavier de votre ordinateur n'est plus en AZERTYUIOP mais en QWERTY, donc pour taper fsck -y/fsck -f, il faut utiliser les bonnes touches !!!! Utilisez le "-" (moins) du pavé numérique.
Pour vous aider, voici à quoi correspond un clavier en QWERTY
en fait ce n'est pas la touche tiret, mais celle juste à sa gauche, fermez la parenthèse

Attention !

Tapez bien fsck -y et non fsck =y, car votre clavier est en "qwerty" et non plus en "azerty" en mode "simple utilisateur" (utilisez la touche "-" du pavé numérique !)

NB : La commande fsck -y ne fonctionne que si vous avez désactivé la journalisation. Si la journalisation est activée, alors tapez fsck -f au lieu de fsck -y !!!

Tous les détails : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK

*2°) Réinitialiser la pram et la nvram*

1. Éteignez lordinateur.
2. Localisez les touches suivantes sur le clavier : Commande, Option, P et R. Vous aurez besoin de maintenir ces touches enfoncées simultanément à l'étape 4.
3. Allumez l'ordinateur.
4. Appuyez sur Commande-Option-P-R. Vous devez appuyer sur ces touches avant l'apparition de l'écran gris.
5. Maintenez les touches enfoncées jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur redémarre et que le son de démarrage se fasse entendre pour la deuxième fois.
6. Relâchez les touches.

La PRAM et la NVRAM de l'ordinateur sont maintenant réinitialisées aux valeurs par défaut. Sur certains modèles, les réglages de l'horloge peuvent avoir été réinitialisés à une date par défaut.
Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation sur les ordinateurs PowerBook et iBook

Dans certaines situations de dépannage, lorsque la réinitialisation de la PRAM ne résout pas le problème, réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation peut constituer l'étape suivante adéquate. Pour en savoir plus sur les circonstances où cette action est appropriée et pour la marche à suivre afin de réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation sur un ordinateur PowerBook, consultez Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation (PMU) du PowerBook et de l'iBook.
Informations supplémentaires

Toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?v...R&locale=fr_FR

*3°) Démarrer en désactivant les extentions*
Tous les détails http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1455?viewlocale=fr_FR
   1.  Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
   2. Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation.
   3. Aussitôt après la tonalité au démarrage, appuyez sur la touche Majuscule et maintenez-la enfoncée jusqu'à ce que "Démarrage extensions désactivées" s'affiche. Astuce : N'appuyez sur la touche Majuscule qu'après le son de démarrage.

A l'issue de la procédure, faites redémarrer normalement l'ordinateur. Sélectionnez Redémarrer du menu Apple et n'appuyez sur aucune touche.

Cordialement


----------



## lilaye (15 Février 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse, je vais essayer après  
Je n'ai rien installé de nouveau, il a simplement planté alors que j'étais sur iphoto sur lequel j'ai peut-être trop de photos, mais bon.
J'ai finalement réussi à démarrer avec le cd d'installation, mais malheureusement mon disque dur n'apparait pas quand je vais dans utilitaires de disque. et quand je veux redémarrer il démarre sur le disque d'installation sans que j'ai besoin d'appuyer sur c


----------



## pierre22 (15 Février 2009)

De rien,
Redemarre en pressent "alt" tu auras le chois des disques et cd


----------



## C@cTuS (15 Février 2009)

Ca ne sert a rien , son disque dur est Hs , il n apparait meme plus sous l utilitaire de disque .


----------



## pierre22 (15 Février 2009)

Cela ne coûte rien d'essayer


----------

